

What's so scary about smart girls? - tomek_zemla
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/11/opinion/sunday/kristof-whats-so-scary-about-smart-girls.html

======
tzs
I'm not sure Boko Haram is a good example for the proposition that educated
girls are the worst nightmare for extremists. Boko Haram also attacks boys
schools. That's not as newsworthy because they kill the boys right away, so a
given attack doesn't become an ongoing incident like it does when they kidnap
girls for sex slavery.

They specifically are upset over what they consider to be western education.
In particular, they object to schools teaching evolution, that the world is
round, and that rain comes from water that evaporates from the oceans. These
all contradict their interpretation of their religion.

------
tzs
Later duplicate submission, with more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736874)

